# beta blockers



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone here use beta blockers to help with racing/rapid/pounding heart?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> Does anyone here use beta blockers to help with racing/rapid/pounding heart?


We have many here who are on beta-blockers! Are you? Are you hyperthyroid?


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

I was just put on a beta blocker a couple of days ago.. I was hyper but had a TT in Feb. even after the surgery I still had heart palps/racing/rapid heart beat. I have syptoms of hypo and hyper--just had blood done yesterday.

the beta blocker has already made me feel so much better though!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> I was just put on a beta blocker a couple of days ago.. I was hyper but had a TT in Feb. even after the surgery I still had heart palps/racing/rapid heart beat. I have syptoms of hypo and hyper--just had blood done yesterday.
> 
> the beta blocker has already made me feel so much better though!


When did you last have labs and can you share your most recent after the TT with us? We need the results and the ranges. Different labs use different ranges.

I take it you are not on thyroxine replacement at this time? If you are, what and how much?

Have you ever had your ferritin checked?


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

off the top of my head I don't remember the labs and ranges they were in May...however i have posted them on here...i'll have to look at my older posts.
i take levothyroxine 100mcg.

no i have never had my ferritin checked...what is that?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> off the top of my head I don't remember the labs and ranges they were in May...however i have posted them on here...i'll have to look at my older posts.
> i take levothyroxine 100mcg.
> 
> no i have never had my ferritin checked...what is that?


Hi!! It would be a very good idea about the ferritin!

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

You will be due for labs soon; no? In July sometime? If and when, just post the next ones coming up with the ranges. We need the ranges.


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok...got labs back earlier this week.

t3 free 2.9 range 2.3-4.2
t4 free 1.3 range 0.8-1.8
tsh 0.54 range 0.40-4.50

I was taking 100mcg of levothyroxine...dr lowered it to 88mcg

any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> ok...got labs back earlier this week.
> 
> t3 free 2.9 range 2.3-4.2
> t4 free 1.3 range 0.8-1.8
> ...


I surely do. 3.2 is about the mid-range for your FREE T3 as provided by your lab. Most of us feel best with out Free T3 above that mid-range.

Don't understand why your doctor lowered your levothyroxine. It should have been bumped up a bit.

With such a low FT3, you cannot have much energy; do you?

Apparently your doc is a TSH worshipper. That is sad as you will never feel your best until you get that FT3 up over the mid-range.

How do you feel?


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

how do you raise the T3?

I do have episodes of fatigue, i don't think i will ever be the same as I was before my TT.

the doc said my tsh was on the high end of normal, i was having some slight tremors so she decided to lower it. hopefully my tsh won't fall to much...id rather be hyper than hypo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jmhg38 said:


> how do you raise the T3?
> 
> I do have episodes of fatigue, i don't think i will ever be the same as I was before my TT.
> 
> the doc said my tsh was on the high end of normal, i was having some slight tremors so she decided to lower it. hopefully my tsh won't fall to much...id rather be hyper than hypo.


You raise the T3 by taking the appropriate amount of T4. T4 converts to T3 (your active hormone, FREE T3) for the most part in the liver but this takes place in other periphal organs as well. Deiodinization is the process. At that point the T3 becomes biologically active.

What made the doc think the slight tremors were from over medication, I wonder? It could be from apprehension, too much coffee, tired and over worked, not enough sleep, low ferritin.........................any number of things.

Your TSH is on the low end of the range given by your lab. Whether that is normal or not is up for conjecture in my humble opinion.

I drive a hard bargain; don't I? But the reason why is I do care about you. I "really" do. That is why I spend so much time on the board.

So, give some thought to my thoughts.

Here is some info you may be interested in.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------

